# Reverse lights??



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to add a set of aux. reverse lights. Does anyone know the part number or product for wiring these up. My current truck is a 2001 F250. I had a set on my F150 and for those I used a "Y" adapter to plug the lights into the factory wiring. I forgot where I bought the adapter or the part number. can anyone help. I want to add a set of cheap light I saw. They are rubber encased and round. Saw them at local Napa for about $6 each. No switch or wiring. Just lights.
Please help.


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone know which wire I can tap into to hook up aux. reverse lights. I prefer not to pull all wiring out if someones knows what color to grab in the rear taillight. Truck is a 2001 F250.
Thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

padec21;706057 said:


> Does anyone know which wire I can tap into to hook up aux. reverse lights. I prefer not to pull all wiring out if someones knows what color to grab in the rear taillight. Truck is a 2001 F250.
> Thanks


i just did some with a relay and plugged then into the trailer plug


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

try tying into your trailer lights, there should be a wire that runs backup lights to a trailer. It may be labeled on the cover, or just turn your ignition to "on" and test the pins to see which one it is.... on my dodge I think its on the right upper side, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

check out www.etrailer.com I think that has a schematic on that site that could maybe help you.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

IMO .... I would just plug into your wire harness too.... That would be the easiest way to go if the lights are not going to be permanent


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

That is how I run my pump on my L tank so I didn't have to hardwire anything


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

padec21;704500 said:


> I want to add a set of aux. reverse lights. Does anyone know the part number or product for wiring these up. My current truck is a 2001 F250. I had a set on my F150 and for those I used a "Y" adapter to plug the lights into the factory wiring. I forgot where I bought the adapter or the part number. can anyone help. I want to add a set of cheap light I saw. They are rubber encased and round. Saw them at local Napa for about $6 each. No switch or wiring. Just lights.
> Please help.












Made a bracket that slips into the stake pocket wired it into the trailer plug. takes me 30 seconds to put them on before a storm.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Just buy or borrow a lighted wire probe. Put the truck in reverse, not running, and ground one end of the probe and then probe the wires until you find the one that lights up the probe. Splice in the wire and ground the other side, done.


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I didnt even think about tapping into the trailer plug wires. The cover even told me which wire it was. Had them on in 10 minutes.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

02powerstroke;709372 said:


> Made a bracket that slips into the stake pocket wired it into the trailer plug. takes me 30 seconds to put them on before a storm.


I know this is pretty old, but I've been thinking of doing the same thing. How exactly did you wire them into the trailer plug? Could you just use a trailer side 7 pin plug and wire the dedicated pin to the lights?


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

JaimeG;1053567 said:


> I know this is pretty old, but I've been thinking of doing the same thing. How exactly did you wire them into the trailer plug? Could you just use a trailer side 7 pin plug and wire the dedicated pin to the lights?


Yes, that's exactly how I did mine. It's the easiest way if you don't use your trailer plug to power anything else while plowing.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So it'd be the center pin right? how would you actually hook into the pin?


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

ajslands;1056104 said:


> So it'd be the center pin right? how would you actually hook into the pin?


You wire the lights into a 7 pin connector (trailer side) to the pin that is for the reverse lights, (on my 06 F-250 it's the center pin) than you just plug it into the truck the same as you would your trailer plug. When you buy a plug, it will have a spot to connect the wires to each specific pin. It's very simple.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So my local trailer dealer should have this? And then I can just take the hitch out and put The lights where the hitch pin goes.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

ajslands;1056146 said:


> So my local trailer dealer should have this? And then I can just take the hitch out and put The lights where the hitch pin goes.


You can get it at any auto parts store, or trailer store. Here is a pic of what you need to purchase. You don't need to do anything with the hitch. Than when you wire it to the plug, you will use the center pin for backup lights and the bottom right pin (looking at it exactly like this picture) will be your ground, unless your lights are grounded to the truck separately, which they only should be if they are permanently mounted.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You really need to use a relay to power those reverse lights. See my signature on home made hitch light. There is a vid in that post that Dissocositve(sp) shows you how.


----------

